# Recent Shooting incident in Memphis, Tennessee



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Earlier this year, this series of events took place in Memphis:

A local man was kidnapped/carjacked by two armed men. One of the men got into the back seat, the other into the front seat and ordered the car owner to drive to a local bank. The car, incidentally, was an older Lincoln Continental.

Arriving at the bank, the front seat robber got out and went inside the bank, leaving his partner to guard the car owner. The car owner had a .357 Magnum revolver hidden in the front seat, and, at his opportunity, drew and fired five shot into his kidnapper, killing him. The bank robber heard the shots and fled. The car owner did not have a carry permit.

No charges were filed against the car owner, the ruling under Tennessee law that with the legitimate use of a gun in self defense, no crime has occurred.

Later, the car owner was arrested on Federal charges of being a convicted felon in possession of a firearm. He was sentenced to a mandatory one year jail sentence, which he is now serving.

He does remain free of any state charges.

This as reported in the Memphis Commercial Appeal.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Damn. Makes you think, huh?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh well,............. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

I understand about having the felonies and owning a gun is a no no, but I thought that you didn't need a CCW permit to keep a gun in your car. I thought that only applied to carrying the gun on you concealed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I understand about having the felonies and owning a gun is a no no, but I thought that you didn't need a CCW permit to keep a gun in your car. I thought that only applied to carrying the gun on you concealed.


Depends on your state law - some states can, some cannot.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Depends on your state law - some states can, some cannot.


Try here for good info 
www.packing.org


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for that link 2400. I was looking at the knife carry laws and found that I could have almost broke a law and not even know it. Glad I caught it in time. On a side note in my county as of 2004 there are 600+ CCW permit holders. :-D


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

If packing.org is down again try the following place.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

W


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Maser said:


> I understand about having the felonies and owning a gun is a no no, but I thought that you didn't need a CCW permit to keep a gun in your car. I thought that only applied to carrying the gun on you concealed.


In my state it's illegal to have a gun anywhere in your car unless it's concelled on you. I have to read up on the Texas laws. In CT my ccw is good in Texas. When pulled over in CT you don't have to tell them you have anything on you unless they ask. I just read in Texas that you have to tell them what and where you have on you. I wish there could be a fed ccw you could get that you can use in all states. Just dreaming


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Under Federal gun transportation laws, a gun CAN be in a vehicle as long as it's unloaded and cased. Ammunition should be in an area inaccessible to the driver. State laws may vary, but usually not much. In MN, we don't have to have the weapon concealed on or about our person. It could be laying in our lap should we so desire.Mine is usually in the center console or on the passenger seat, depending on where I'm at.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, in LOusiana, U could have a gun in your car - it is an extension of your home. In TX, there are some laws, but w/o getting into a paragraph long story, I wouldn't do it w/o a permit - Otherwise, U still risk arrest, even though U may escape the charge afterwards.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You will still have to pay the lawyer.


----------

